# Music On Android Market?



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

Today Google announced the new Google Music that will be a part of the Android Market. I read on the Droid Life blog that some people got the music part of the market to show up when they cleared the data for the Android Market app, so I tried it, but no luck-- the Music section of the Market does not show up. I am using version 3.3.11 of the Android Market. I was wondering if anyone had found a way to make the music part of the Android Market app work?

Thanks.


----------



## sammyd253 (Nov 3, 2011)

Wish I knew. I'm having the same issue.


----------



## UnEZ (Nov 17, 2011)

When I updated the Google Music app it also updated the Market app to include Music.


----------



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

UnEZ said:


> When I updated the Google Music app it also updated the Market app to include Music.


Hmm, are you using a stock ROM or a custom ROM? Also, what version of the Android Market are you running? (Look in the "about" section of the app)


----------



## sammyd253 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ep4p TBH release here. Updated Google Music app, but market doesn't have music section.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I cleared data for the market and it showed up.


----------



## UnEZ (Nov 17, 2011)

Running Humble 4.22
Market v3.3.11
Google Music v4.0.9.509


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

Stock debloated ep4p here and I have it. Bought a great CD for 9.50









Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammyd253 (Nov 3, 2011)

Ah, cleared data again on Market app and now music is showing.


----------



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

How do you browse music? The only thing I can do is click the front page advertisements and search albums.


----------



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> I cleared data for the market and it showed up.


Thanks. I finally got it to show up.

For other who may have had similar trouble, here is what I did.

Backup the Market app (3.3.11) in Titanium Backup
Clear the Market app's data using Titanium Backup
Uninstall the Market
Restore the app using Titanium Backup without restoring the app's data
Relaunch the app and it now shows up.

I still cannot purchase music from the app. It gives me an error. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

number1kgfan said:


> I still cannot purchase music from the app. It gives me an error. Has anyone else had this problem?


Nope, I was able to buy music thru the market, and it instantly showed in my google music app.


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Nope, I was able to buy music thru the market, and it instantly showed in my google music app.


My purchase went straight through initially but there was a period of about an hour where it wasn't in my library and I still had the option to buy the album. Worked eventually tho.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Here is a screenshot of what happens whenever I try to buy a song in the Android Market. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60918/Android/Android%20Market%20Music%20Purchase%20Error.png

If someone knows where a log file might be located so that I could track down what the problem is, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

number1kgfan said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Here is a screenshot of what happens whenever I try to buy a song in the Android Market. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/60918/Android/Android%20Market%20Music%20Purchase%20Error.png
> 
> If someone knows where a log file might be located so that I could track down what the problem is, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


The problem is that you are buying a Busta Rhymes album...


----------



## number1kgfan (Sep 4, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> The problem is that you are buying a Busta Rhymes album...


LOL. Sorry, it was one of the free songs featured on the home page of the music page of the Android Market, I've tried other songs as well, and I've had no luck. Oh, well, maybe some future market update will cure the problem.


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Money Mike said:


> How do you browse music? The only thing I can do is click the front page advertisements and search albums.


If you're seeing the ads, you have the update. Just clear data and you'll have a tab for it.


----------

